# Sodium Iodine 131



## randymorris (Mar 13, 2011)

Does it matter, I just remembered that the RAI131 was actually NaI131, using sodium for intake? It still has the I131 in it so whatever carries it shouldn't really matter, or does it?

Just wondering outloud...


----------

